# UCLA Extension or SMC for international student?



## Wonder_Woman (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi guys!

I am new to this forum so hello!

I am posting here but not sure if it is the correct thread. I have a question regarding UCLA ectension and SMC.
In 2009 I came to LA to study a 2-year full time acting program at a famous acting academy and graduated with a diploma. After that I got a 3-year US work permit as an actor but felt like I wanted to do more film directing, producing and writing.

After my work visa expired I had to leave the US as I did not have enough funds to renew my work visa. So I went back to Europe but now I really want to do directing and want to be back in LA. I am eligible for an O1 visa as an actor but need a work offer which currently I do not have as a film I was booked on will now be filmed in Canada instead of the US.

So now I am contemplating to sign up for either UCLA Extension which is 1-year study and then 1-year work permit OPT, OR SMC or LACC which is a 2-year cinema program and after that maybe a work permit and OPT.

I can get about a 35k loan but probably not more than that so a BA or BFA program is out of the question and many of my friends in LA say it is a waste of time and I should use the money instead to do a feature.

You also have to understand that foreign students can only work on campus 20h per week on a F1 visa so I can barely if at all make any money back in the next 2-years.

Anyway the biggest reason I want to go back is because of my American bf and we might even get married at some point so I might be eligible for a green card at some point.

Sooo. long story short, I am already in my early 30s and not sure if going to SMC or LACC would be weird with lots of young kids around, or if UCLA extension would be a better fit for me?

I want to concentrate on directing and writing so which of the programs gives me more equipment to use to make films? I read somewhere that at UCLA the filming equipment is not included? Is it included at SMC/LACC? How many films do people make while there?

I would need about the same amount of money for each school, but I can already work OPT after 12 month UCLA extension. I really want to work as an actor as well so having to wait 2 years before I can work again would be kind of a problem as in delay in my acting career.

So anyway are there any pros/cons regarding these options and how fast do classes fill up, as I have to take 12 units in my first year or would loose the F1 student visa, so would it be too late to try to get into SMC or UCLA for the fall? I have until July 1st to apply and still have to take the IELTS (though I am sure I can get a 6.5 with having lived in the states for over 6 years).

Thanks so much for any answers!


----------

